# Adaptil Tablets - reviews?



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I've just ordered a pack of 10 adaptil oral tablets for my stressy pooch, and was wondering how people had found them? My main queries are how long did it take to see a change, how long did the effect last, and did they have any sedative effect? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no experience but will be interested to hear if they work. I do use the plug in to impressive effect, I know when it needs changing for sure


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> I have no experience but will be interested to hear if they work. I do use the plug in to impressive effect, I know when it needs changing for sure


Yep, me too! Collar and plug in here! And skullcap and valerian tablets!

Just waiting for a call back from their veterinary advisor to check it's ok with the S&V tablets.

My adaptil tablets will be in on the delivery to work tomorrow, we're going out for the day on Wednesday and taking the dog and usually he'd be quite stressed (anticipating he will be anyway, school holidays, public place etc.) so it seems an ideal time to try it, but there will be a lot of walking involved so I don't want to be using it if it's going to have a sedative effect!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm cant imagine it will be sedating I had supposed they were based on the same chemicals as the plug ins and sprays etc

Yup swearing by V&S, plug in and nupafeed stressless tablets combo along with my miracle turkey of course


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

She's not been asked about S&V before, so is going to find out and get back to me either today or tomorrow - I'll let you know! 

What is your dog's anxiety problem?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Shes a general stress head about a lot of things, she was brought up on a farm and didn't really get any general socialisation, then I took her on at around 14/15 mths and live in a semi urban environment so lots of new 'stuff' was scary, cars, bikes, the tv, people  but she doesn't mind other things like tractors, gunshot & loud noises that other dogs who are used to an urban environment fear and she is totally happy on her own (a breath of fresh air after a severe SA case with the old boy).

She is very reactive to things I don't mean in the sense that 'reactive' is generally termed ie aggressive etc although she is that too, just like 'woah whats that noise, whats that flap, whats that bird doing, is ok, yes, well I will just get excited then ..... weeehhee' 

She has improved no end about 'stuff'  but dogs are still a problem, she did have the farm dogs about when young but that was unrestricted rough play even when she was a wee tiny five week old, so built a fair bit of 'get in there firstness' never worn a collar before, let alone lead, so very much a good dose of barrier frustration plus that uncertainty that stems from the unfettered initial dog dog interaction.

So I am very much looking for anything that keeps her calm but able to learn.

What about you?


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not tried adaptil tablets (but am also a big fan of the diffuser). But zylkene works well for us and might be worth a try if you don't get the desired results with the adaptil.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> Shes a general stress head about a lot of things, she was brought up on a farm and didn't really get any general socialisation, then I took her on at around 14/15 mths and live in a semi urban environment so lots of new 'stuff' was scary, cars, bikes, the tv, people  but she doesn't mind other things like tractors, gunshot & loud noises that other dogs who are used to an urban environment fear and she is totally happy on her own (a breath of fresh air after a severe SA case with the old boy).
> 
> She is very reactive to things I don't mean in the sense that 'reactive' is generally termed ie aggressive etc although she is that too, just like 'woah whats that noise, whats that flap, whats that bird doing, is ok, yes, well I will just get excited then ..... weeehhee'
> 
> ...


This sounds quite like my dog! He's a jack Russell who came from a farm and lived the first 8 weeks in a stable. He came to me at 8 weeks and was generally ok until about 2 years old. He was attacked by a GSD and changed overnight. He's very dog reactive, and at his worst, I was walking him on lead, muzzled, at totally antisocial times of day to avoid other dogs. He is also people reactive, and generally just likes to keep himself to himself!

He's a typical terrier and despite getting on in years, he will chase anything that moves, and can get particularly wired when his prey drive is triggered.

We got a second dog when he was about 4 years old and he mellowed a lot. He's generally mellowed as he's got older as well, but like yours, he's generally just stressy. We discovered adaptil by accident (despite me selling the stuff for 4 years prior!) when I got the spray for my other dog to use in the car when I got a new car and she was particularly scared. Sprayed it in the boot and noticed that my JRT was much happier on his walk, much less reactive towards his usual stimuli. A bit of trial and error, using it on and off, proved that it really did work, so we got a diffuser.

Fast forward a few years, a house move really unsettled him and 8 months of every calmative on the market, we're finally at the point where we can leave him relatively settled when we're at work!

I'm hoping that the adaptil tablets, if they work, could maybe be used when he needs that little extra help - visitors, days out etc. where he's got extra stress to deal with.



Sarahliz100 said:


> Not tried adaptil tablets (but am also a big fan of the diffuser). But zylkene works well for us and might be worth a try if you don't get the desired results with the adaptil.


We have used every available product for him, and I don't think zylkene had any effect. I've seen a definite difference with the adaptil, and I'm pretty sure there's an improvement with the S&V tablets, but I don't think there was any change with the zylkene


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

everyone tells me she will be ok when she is 5 

Literally everyone  the amount of times I have been told I had one like that it calmed down aged 5! 

So I may be lucky lol! In two years.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I've had great results with Zylkene with foster dogs in the past but they aren't cheap sadly. I'm glad you reminded me though as I may try them for Peeps.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

KathyM said:


> I've had great results with Zylkene with foster dogs in the past but they aren't cheap sadly. I'm glad you reminded me though as I may try them for Peeps.


We get them through a veterinary behaviourist so we can claim on our insurance


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> everyone tells me she will be ok when she is 5
> 
> Literally everyone  the amount of times I have been told I had one like that it calmed down aged 5!
> 
> So I may be lucky lol! In two years.


I don't know what breed you have but my boy is 12 this year


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Sarahliz100 said:


> We get them through a veterinary behaviourist so we can claim on our insurance


Gutted my insurance doesn't cover behaviour, even though I get everything at cost price, it costs me a fortune!!


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Little P said:


> Gutted my insurance doesn't cover behaviour, even though I get everything at cost price, it costs me a fortune!!


Yes we're very lucky, we've done really well out of petplan


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Little P said:


> I don't know what breed you have but my boy is 12 this year


Think she's a lakeland cross, gypsy bred, and as I say bought at 5weeks by previous owner, who tbf did a great job of some things, bite inhibition is good, alone time is good, shes friendly just very nervous.

Thats the only thing that slightly worries me about her behavior quirks lol, these dogs can live forever cant they 

of course I want her to but 20 plus years of management sounds tiring


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> Think she's a lakeland cross, gypsy bred, and as I say bought at 5weeks by previous owner, who tbf did a great job of some things, bite inhibition is good, alone time is good, shes friendly just very nervous.
> 
> Thats the only thing that slightly worries me about her behavior quirks lol, these dogs can live forever cant they
> 
> of course I want her to but 20 plus years of management sounds tiring


I think mine has another 12 years in him yet! He's pretty low maintenance on a daily basis now his SA is mostly under control, but in the grand scheme of things he's harder work - I certainly couldn't contemplate having children while I have him (and after several months of getting up every 3 hours in the night, I'm not sure I even want any! Thankfully the adaptil collar solved that problem!)


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

So response from the vet advisor says fine to use with S&V, and to jump be cautious with use with zylkene. The adaptil tablets are for short term, one off use, and for longer term use then zylkene should be used. Caution should be exercised when using them together as they work in a similar way. 

So we're going to try a tablet tomorrow (or half for his weight!) and see what happens! We have a vet trip followed by a day out


----------



## caroleduffin (Mar 12, 2009)

Our 2 year old rescue Patterdale was terribly stressed in the car when we first had her. Difficult, as we have a holiday home 2 hours drive away, and travel back and forth all the time.

I was recommended Adaptil spray. We spray her sheepskin 30 minutes before we set off and right from the first trip she has completely calmed.Our other dog has always slept through most journeys. Molly doesn't sleep, but she sits completely relaxed, no panting or pacing. 

We think Adaptil is a miracle!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Little P said:


> So response from the vet advisor says fine to use with S&V, and to jump be cautious with use with zylkene. The adaptil tablets are for short term, one off use, and for longer term use then zylkene should be used. Caution should be exercised when using them together as they work in a similar way.
> 
> So we're going to try a tablet tomorrow (or half for his weight!) and see what happens! We have a vet trip followed by a day out


How are they shaping up? Just about to order a refill for the plug in and remembered this thread.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> How are they shaping up? Just about to order a refill for the plug in and remembered this thread.


Sorry, hadn't seen this...

Used a tablet again today (or half a tablet actually for his weight). Gave it to him at 5:30am with his breakfast. Had to bring him to work with me this morning as no dog sitter, and he hates it. He usually sits in a kennel and whines, howls and barks.

I've been at work for an hour and a half now...he's in his kennel, awake but lying on his blanket quite settled...and not a single peep from him! :yesnod:


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

He's at work again with me today - different surgery, different scenario - last time he was in a kennel in the kennel room and although he wasn't barking/whining/howling, he was quiet but alert (sat looking out of the kennel most of the day) - today he's in his cage from the car under my desk - he's fast asleep and snoring his head off. I can only attribute it to the adaptil tablets.

I did find with the adaptil tablets last time, he seemed quite on edge in the evening - barking at every little sound - but he was fine by bed time and was back to normal the next day - so a small price to pay for a relaxed dog in what would have been a stressful situation.


----------



## Young (Nov 6, 2016)

Purchased Adaptil tablets the other day, gave two to my dog. One per day. However my other dog got hold of the packet and ate four tablets and a half. Does anyone know if this is a problem or not? I'd say he had them around 5:12pm


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Little P said:


> I've just ordered a pack of 10 adaptil oral tablets for my stressy pooch, and was wondering how people had found them? My main queries are how long did it take to see a change, how long did the effect last, and did they have any sedative effect?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I started using them when they first come out year before last on Kobi who gets really stressed with fireworks and thunderstorms., those in conjunction with an adaptil plug in has worked better then anything else Ive ever tried hence using them since. Our fireworks start as soon as it gets dark so give them about 3pm it does say about 2hrs before the event. I haven't noticed a high sedative effect, although his chilled out and asleep now although so is Nan and she didn't have any. I have ony had to give them once a day.


----------

